# html frames



## MW (Jun 11, 2015)

In frames, if a search function picks up one html page the link brings up that page on its own. Is there a way to make all the frames always open together?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 11, 2015)

Can you post an example link?

This is a known problem with search engines:
https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/34445?topic=8522


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jun 12, 2015)

MW said:


> Is there a way to make all the frames always open together?



Yes there is. I am not proud of my old frames, but I have a script that forces a page to open in a frame as it should. Go to my site and you can see it in action. Right mouse or whatever you have to do to attempt to load only the one page that is in a frame. You will notice that it then loads the frameset and then loads the single page you were trying to isolate where it belongs.

Let me give you a link as an example:
Here is a link to a single page called info.html Here is a link to just info.html:
http://www.reformed.org/info.html
Click on it and see what happens. The individual page loads for a second or two, then the scripts take over.

If you need help setting this up I might be able to help you.

Ed


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jun 12, 2015)

It just ocurred to me that you are probably talking about other peoples sites. No, there is no way I know of to make other sites behave as mine does. Sorry I don't have better news. You can always go to the main page and look for their link that will open their frame where is ought to.

Ed


----------



## MW (Jun 12, 2015)

Thankyou, Ed. That is just what I was looking for. What script is enabling this?


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jun 12, 2015)

MW said:


> What script is enabling this?



I made a little dummy frameset to show you how things work.
www.maracorp.net/index.html

Sadly, I didn't do too good of a job explaining things. 

Hope it helps.

Ed


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 13, 2015)

See also:

http://www.htmlgoodies.com/tutorials/frames/article.php/3479291

http://www.web-source.net/html_frame_escape.htm#.VXu_KxBViko


----------



## MW (Jun 13, 2015)

Ed, thankyou for going to that trouble. Once I go down the script path I can see options for creating divs and bypassing frames altogether. I will look into it more next week.


----------



## Ed Walsh (Jun 13, 2015)

I cleaned up the scripts removing all the GoLive stuff.

Ed


----------

